# DB11 - spy shot



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this the rear of the new Db11 ?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice !!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm not sure


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

More than a passing resemblance to the F-Type.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like the DB9 GT I saw last week in Harrods (I always buy my groceries from there LOL), with the DB10 and a lovely DB5

so, if its new, its hardly a radical change


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I thought the back look a bit F-typish too


----------

